# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How Can I BE BOLD?....or Colourful?? vB codes made easy!

## hcjilson

Q.What are *vB* codes?
or,
How can I make posts in *BOLD LETTERS* 
Color ,,,, or large, or  HUGE, or all of the above?

A.When you start a thread or reply to a post, you will notice above and to the left of the message window, something called vB Code [help].Click on help and it will explain what the vB code is.To the right of that box there are a number of buttons.B for Bold, I for Italic,U for underline, etc.As you write your reply,click on these buttons and you will get the idea very  _ Quickly!_     So quickly in fact, you may never return to work ;) Have some fun with it and experiment....Thats why they're there!
It is faster for me to use the enhanced mode which I have only just discovered:):)*You see...we're all new at this!* 
Please try this feature out on the Test Forum!

----------


## harry a saake

:drop: :angry: :shiner: :bbg: :D :cheers: [COLOR=orangered]

----------


## hcjilson

Harry, 

Now *THATS*  the idea! Good work!
best from the Cape from "another" Harry

----------


## Joann Raytar

There are two ways to add vB code to your post.

If *Normal Mode*, located in the left hand column next to the code buttons, is selected it opens a pop up window.  After you press a button, "B" for example, a pop up window opens up.  It will prompt you to enter the text you want to make bold.  When you click OK it will automatically insert the correct line of code and text.  Then just continue typing as normal.

If *Enhanced Mode* is selected, you have to press the desired code button inline while you are typing. When you are done the section of type you want to make bold or add color to, etc. you must press the close Current Tag or Close All Tags buttons to the right of the code menu.  There is one exception to the Enhanced Mode code menu.  The three link buttons (http://, @ and img) will open pop up windows, just follow the prompts and fill in the info they ask you for.

Either method places the new line of code at the end of your message.  If you type a post and want to spruce it up afterwards, you still can but you will have to do some cutting and pasting.

:D 
-Jo

----------


## hip chic

[B]Happy Birthday[COLOR=orangered][I]Just learning....after all this time.[COLOR=crimson]

----------


## hip chic

*lets try again*

----------

